# Instalacja pakietow po nazwie i usuwanie pozostałości

## pikolodoro

Witam

znalazłem cos takiego do wyemergowania

```

eix -C -I gnome | grep "\[I\]" | awk '{print $2}' |xargs emerge -pC - sprawdza co usuwamy

eix -C -I gnome | grep "\[I\]" | awk '{print $2}' | xargs emerge -C - usuwamy
```

1.Wydaje mi się że kiedy przymierzałem się do instalacji gentoo widziałem komendę w druga stronę.Po zmianie w poleceniu frazy (naprzykład: perl) wylistowywało co z tego składnika i jego zależności mam już zemergowane i można przeemergować wg własnych potrzeb.

2.Także gdzieś tu na forum widziałem polecenie za pomocą którego usunie sie zależności pozostałe po wyemergowaniu jakiegoś pakietu.Pamiętam że coś tam było o dispatch i revdep-rebuild,jakos tak.Nie pamietam.

Teraz szukam tego i znaleść nie mogę,fajnie byłoby tak na poczatek z lekka zautomatyzować pracę na pakietach,ale że jestem świeży w temacie gentoo  szukam po omacku,a odnalezienie tego w takiej ilości tematów graniczy z cudem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

a to zwykły emerge --depclean nie wystarczy?  :Smile: 

----------

## pikolodoro

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> a to zwykły emerge --depclean nie wystarczy? 

 

no taką sugestię widzę po każdym emerge.Nie pytalbym.Nie ogarniam jeszcze gentoo ale czy te polecenie nie pousuwa wszystkich pakietow pozostalych po zdeinstalowaniu jakiegoś programu? Moje pytanie dotyczy konkretnych zależności do jakiegoś tam pakietu z ominieciem nie związanych tym co wyżej pakietami.Przyklad dotyczący mojego pytania:

mam zainstalowany xorg.Chcę przed aktualizacją zobaczyć z czego sie składa,ale tu zobaczę tylko to co zostania zaktualizowane,a co z tymi ktore już są i nie mają aktualizacji? nie zobaczę.I oto mi chodzi,chciałbym zobaczyć wszystkie pakiety i zalezności do xorg i napewno widzialem taki zapis tu na forum,tyle ze życia nie starczy by to przejrzeć.Trafilem na to przypadkowo i w weekend probowalem to powtorzyć ale nie dałem rady.

Pozadrawiam

----------

